# Travelling from Costa rica to Panama?



## ValHam (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone have information on travelling from Costa Rica ro Panama? Thanks


----------



## Eds (May 18, 2007)

*Which?*

Air or land?


----------



## Carol C (Aug 17, 2007)

Take a bus over the Pan American hwy. It's not far.


----------



## stephena (Sep 7, 2007)

*I went East from San Jose*

In 2003 I took a bus from San Jose CR to the border East and visited Bocas del Toro, Panama.  The conditions were fairly primitive at the border and I had to walk across a railroad trestle to get to Panama.  I did this by myself and would not do again unless in a group.


----------



## ValHam (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the information - I was thinking of travelling  by  bus.  However if it is that primitive I may consider taking a flight.


----------

